# Maverick Model ET-732



## signalguys (Aug 16, 2012)

I just received my ET-732 today. I purchased it on Amazon.com for $58.74 with free shipping.

So far it looks good and after reviewing the instructions it is pretty easy to operate and is just what I needed.

It will be a couple of weeks before I can use it so I will update this post once I do.

Chris


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 19, 2012)

I look forward to your update.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 23, 2012)

Chris you will love the ET-732. Can't wait to hear your feed back.


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 23, 2012)

Yup, you're gonna dig the ET-732

Great thermo for the $$$


----------



## signalguys (Aug 24, 2012)

I just bought two Briskets at $1.99 a pound and two Butts, buy 1 got 1 free, soi I hope to use it soon.


----------



## signalguys (Sep 9, 2012)

Yep, VERY NICE!!!!!

After the first use, I boil tested the Maverick because it differed from the temp probe on my smoker dome. I found the Maverick was within a few degrees of 212 but the dome was low by about 30 degrees. Was surprised the dome was that far off. I was able to calibrate it.

I was not even 50' from the smoker and received loss of signal alarms a few times.

I can't wait to use it again.


----------



## kdawg24 (Sep 30, 2012)

I just bought the Maverick 732 and used it for the first time.  My 22.5 WSM dome thermometer  was 38 degrees lower than the Maverick…the temp probe was on the top grate (clipped in, not touching any metal)…is this normal?….I always thought that the dome temp was supposed to be hotter.


----------



## jrod62 (Sep 30, 2012)

Did you do a boil test on the Maverick ?

here a "how to" on the boil test and ice bath test that Dutch did.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ur-thermometer-and-the-boiling-point-of-water


----------



## signalguys (Oct 3, 2012)

Did you get it figured out?


----------



## azfitch (Nov 28, 2012)

I picked up a maverick 732 thermometer and had a question on the install. I have an Old Country Brazos smoker. I'd like to see where others have their probe wires routed on their offsets. I don't want to run it through the door and risk damaging the wires. Does anyone have any pictures of where they drilled a hole to run their wires?   I was thinking about drilling a small hoke just above grate level on the side with the exhaust stack. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 28, 2012)

I think I have read somewhere here that they wrap some foil loosely around the wires for protection. 


Sent via Tap-A-Yap from David.


----------



## bama bbq (Nov 28, 2012)

Davidhef88 said:


> I think I have read somewhere here that they wrap some foil loosely around the wires for protection.
> Sent via Tap-A-Yap from David.


I agree... or you'll fry them.


----------



## azfitch (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for reply. Had anyone drilled a hole for more permanent option?


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 7, 2012)

Purchased my dual probe ET 732 and plan on using it this weekend for smoking some Pork Butts.  I've read these directions inside and out, called the Customer Service number and cannot get the COUNT UP feature to work... Probably got a dud with the luck I have been having... Cleaned the MES 40 window so I was burning off the alcohol I used and it seems as if it is reading very high in inside temp.  I suspended it from the middle top rack with the clip and also moved it to the middle to see if that changed.  My trusty stove thermometer is working fine and reflecting close to what the MES temp is saying but this Maverick is showing really high temps.  I calibrated the meat probe part in a pot of boiling water and it read 212* which is correct. 

Any one have any suggestions besides returning it soon ?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 7, 2012)

Tony, did you check both probes in boiling water?


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Tony, did you check both probes in boiling water?


No I didn't calibrate both probes... I will let it cool and try that..... but it seems to be reading 15-20* more than it should... I set the MES at 225* and it's reading 251*.  I pulled the chip loader out and then tried it still reading high them put it all the way in as well still reading high....


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 7, 2012)

The therm on the MES is notorious for being inaccurate, I would check the Mav in boiling water and if it's 212* I would go by it and not the MES.


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> The therm on the MES is notorious for being inaccurate, I would check the Mav in boiling water and if it's 212* I would go by it and not the MES.


Right, I read about the MES being way off... I have my own small thermometer for the smoker, oven etc that i put in there to see how that was reading because I know it's dead on... I am boiling some water now and will try BOTH probes in the water.  I'm unsure why they would both read way off.... One is NOT in any food yet so I could understand that but the other is suspended with the Maverick custom clip that comes with it and is reading very high..... If they calibrate in boiling water then I'm unsure if the smoker is just reading that high which would then tell me I have to keep the smoker temp lower than what I want it to be for pork butts which was going to be around 225-235 degrees because I'll have 4 of them in there spread out.

Tony


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> The therm on the MES is notorious for being inaccurate, I would check the Mav in boiling water and if it's 212* I would go by it and not the MES.


Ok.... BOTH food and thermometer probe calibrated in a pot of rolling boiling water at 212* as we would expect.  I'm in NC so I don't think any elevations issue apply here.  What shall I try now ?

Thank you for the help...

Tony


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 7, 2012)

Go by the Mav since you know it's correct. Ignore the temp reading on the MES.


----------



## linguica (Dec 7, 2012)

If 212 deg in boiling water is one way' By the way, a rolling boil isn't necessary. regardless of the amount of the boil it will never go above 212 deg.Try a glass full of crushed ice with just enough water to fill. The temp will be 32 deg.


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> Go by the Mav since you know it's correct. Ignore the temp reading on the MES.


That is what I planned on doing but when I was simply burning off the alcohol from cleaning the window I thought I would put them both in there and see how the temperatures read.  That is when the temps were REALLY HIGH.. Now I figured the MES would be off, but not BOTH of the probes in the MES attached to the Maverick.  I checked them ends and they were in the right slots on the reader which sits on top of the MES.... Follow ?   Could it be that hot because there is no food in the smoker to take that heat on ?   Just a thought..... So I proved the probes are good but my last sentence / question could that be valid ?

Thanks

Tony


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 7, 2012)

What do you mean "really high"? What was the temp? Did you have both probes in the MES? If so did they both read the same?


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 7, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> What do you mean "really high"? What was the temp? Did you have both probes in the MES? If so did they both read the same?


I had the thermometer suspended with the Maverick clip so that was not touching anything.  I have the meat/food probe just suspending vertically as I had no food in it.  The thermometer probe varied from 260* to 281* and the food probe varied from 230* to 250*.  The metal oven thermometer I placed in there was dead on at 225* to 250* as I tried to change MES temps to get an idea of what was going on.....

I will try the ice water now that someone else just suggested....

Tony


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 7, 2012)

I don't have an MES so I am just going by what I've read on here about them and the knowledge I have about the Mav. I have read that there can be hot spots in the MES.

I hope someone who has more experience with the MES will chime in.


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 7, 2012)

Linguica said:


> If 212 deg in boiling water is one way' By the way, a rolling boil isn't necessary. regardless of the amount of the boil it will never go above 212 deg.Try a glass full of crushed ice with just enough water to fill. The temp will be 32 deg.


Glass of ice with some water the food probe reads 36 and the thermometer reads 34 so that is VERY close... water probably raises that temp a little bit.....


----------



## sound1 (Dec 7, 2012)

Tie the three (two from the maverick meat probe from the MES) together, place somewhere in the middle of the unit, and see how close they are. On the MES 40 (old style) the controller temp probe  is mounted just above the heating element,  tends to read high and make the center of the unit temps swing wildly. With product in the chamber it seems to even out nicely. I dry smoke most of the time and fill the water pan with sand....makes a nice little thermal mass that smooths it out even more.


----------



## tstalafuse (Dec 18, 2012)

So far not impressed.  I just got mine and the food probe isn't working.  Nothing worse than getting a product and not having work right out of the box.  :(


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 18, 2012)

I think I toasted it the first time I used it, on our cinder block pig roast. From the smoker probe, I now get the dreaded, "HHH". I thought, okay, I'll just use the food probe alone for the next smoke. So I put it into a cold turkey breast and it reads 327°. Great. I guess I'll be getting replacements for both.


----------



## bigcitysmoker (Dec 20, 2012)

I just received my brand new ET 732 last night. It looks like a nice piece...

First thing I did was install the batteries, connect both probes, set it on a wooden cutting board and walked away for two hours. When I came back one probe was reading 64 while the other was reading 66.

Shouldn't they both be reading the same ambient air temps? It's brand new out of the box... I snapped a pic but don't have my camera with me at the moment.


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 20, 2012)

tstalafuse said:


> So far not impressed.  I just got mine and the food probe isn't working.  Nothing worse than getting a product and not having work right out of the box.  :(


Where did you get it from? I would contact them for a replacement.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## tstalafuse (Dec 20, 2012)

Sorry, I haven't had a chance to do the roll call yet.

I got it from Maverick, so I called and they are sending a replacement.  From a customer satisfaction stand point, they are good.  However, from what I have read they seem to have an issue with reliability on the probes that needs to be addressed so that they don't have to keep sending replacements out.  Either that, or we need to start an aftermarket business selling better probes.

It just irks me to not be able to play with my new toys right out of the box!  I have two briskets going on late Sunday night / very early Monday morning for Christmas Eve dinner.  At this point, I am going to have to do it the hard way and just be very tired on Christmas Eve. Yes, I whine when I can't find the remote as well.


----------



## exromenyer (Dec 20, 2012)

tstalafuse said:


> Sorry, I haven't had a chance to do the roll call yet.
> 
> I got it from Maverick, so I called and they are sending a replacement.  From a customer satisfaction stand point, they are good.  However, from what I have read they seem to have an issue with reliability on the probes that needs to be addressed so that they don't have to keep sending replacements out.  Either that, or we need to start an aftermarket business selling better probes.
> 
> It just irks me to not be able to play with my new toys right out of the box!  I have two briskets going on late Sunday night / very early Monday morning for Christmas Eve dinner.  At this point, I am going to have to do it the hard way and just be very tired on Christmas Eve. Yes, I whine when I can't find the remote as well.



I am on my SECOND maverick et 732 as well.  The first one didn't appear to be reading temps correctly.  I returned it for a replacement and I am still not sure about the second one yet.  Had some challenges with my snack stixs temps as well.  I followed everyones instructions on here and put in boling water and it read 212 + and - a few degrees.  Also did the ice water test and both probes read at 36 and 34 degrees which is close but NOT 32*.  I guess the verdict is still out...... 

I also whine and complain when I cant find the remote.  I need a beeper o the remote to find half the time.

Tony


----------



## bama bbq (Dec 20, 2012)

kdawg24 said:


> I just bought the Maverick 732 and used it for the first time.  My 22.5 WSM dome thermometer  was 38 degrees lower than the Maverick…the temp probe was on the top grate (clipped in, not touching any metal)…is this normal?….I always thought that the dome temp was supposed to be hotter.


It's normal - the WSM probe is probably inaccurate.  If you want accuracy I recommend replacing with a teltru:  http://www.teltru.com/s-139-barbeque-pit.aspx


----------



## smoker21 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have had a ET732 for about a month and I am noticing more and more company's selling replacement probes.  Do they go out a lot??  I bought the Maverick because the probe on the Taylor I had died and it would have cost more to replace the probe than the thing cost in the first place, and because it seems to be the thermometer of choice here.

Thanks for any and all replys.

JD


----------



## mrbert62 (Feb 21, 2013)

I did likewise and purchased the Maverick ET-732 and an extra set of 6ft long probes. They shipped from different locations but both arrived safely yesterday. The (AAA) batteries that came with the unit worked but I chose to replace them with some energizers that I already had. I also picked up a new WSM 22.5 so everything will get it's maiden voyage this weekend. I'll post also post some updates on how the Maverick performs.  

Being new to the formums, I do not have the access to post pics at this time. I do have a few pictures showing the difference in length of the Maverick stock and extra long probes.


----------



## tstalafuse (Feb 21, 2013)

Interesting thing happened to mine.  I was doing a brisket and 2 Boston butts for the Superbowl.  About 4am, the alarm started going off that the remote had lost the signal to the outside unit.  I went out to check on the unit, and it had melted.  It looked like it had been hit by a blow torch.  It was on a wood table next to the smoker, and the table was just fine, so I don't know how it could have over heated because of the smoker.  So to recap, probes didn't work out of the box, and now the unit has melted.  I am going with the theory that I just got the lemon of all lemons.  I now have a completely new unit thanks to Todd with Amazenproducts.


----------



## mrbert62 (Feb 22, 2013)

That temperature difference seems alot. Chris Allingham from the virtualbullet website notes in his tests that the dome temp is 12-15 degrees higher than at the surface of the top cooking grate. The temperature differance from the top cooking surface to the bottom cooking surface is 4-10 degrees. They also note on new WSM units that some users may experience higher cooking temps due to the shiny new surfaces that do not have any seasoning built up yet.

I just bought the Maverick and a new WSM 22.5 and will get setup this weekend so I can provide some feedback for comparisons for you.


----------



## dalep (Feb 22, 2013)

Water boils at 212 degrees F AT SEA LEVEL.  any increase in altitude will decrease the boiling point . Even 600 ft takes it to 210 deg, Denver . lower


----------



## maple sticks (Feb 22, 2013)

If anyone is interested Maverick ET732 plus 6' food probe with a 5% discount and free shipping 59.95 before discount.


----------



## luvnmt (Oct 18, 2013)

I have the ET-73 thermometer. I do wrap these wires in foil if I use them on the grill but the specs for the new ET-732 say both probe wires are heat resistant to 716°F. I am guessing wrapping the new ones should not be needed for any smoking applications.One of these days I want to upgrade to the newer ET-732!


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 3, 2014)

After toasting my probes on my first whole hog cookout in Oct 2012, I purchased a couple more from Todd, but they got buried behind some stuff in my garage until last week. Perfect timing, as it turns out. 

I calibrated in boiling water, and both probes registered 214°; close enough. I smoked 2 pork butts for Superbowl Sunday on Saturday night, and wow, what a blessing it was to monitor the temps from the comfort of my warm bed. Worth every penny not to have to get up 2 or 3 times in the night and go outside in the cold to check the readings.


----------



## signalguys (Feb 4, 2014)

After fighting to get mine to work correctly I threw it in the garage. Food probe will show LLL for no reason, start working and then give screwy temps. I have not damaged the probes nor got them wet while cleaning. The smoker probe is all over the place. I even tried it in the oven and it showed the oven to be 360 when it was set to 325. I did the boil/ice water test and the probe was close. Also, it would register as out of range when it was maybe 50' away (smoker on patio with remote in kitchen).

I have decided to spend more $ and get something better. I have looked but have not found something suitable yet.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 4, 2014)

Signalguys said:


> After fighting to get mine to work correctly I threw it in the garage. Food probe will show LLL for no reason, start working and then give screwy temps. I have not damaged the probes nor got them wet while cleaning. The smoker probe is all over the place. I even tried it in the oven and it showed the oven to be 360 when it was set to 325. I did the boil/ice water test and the probe was close. Also, it would register as out of range when it was maybe 50' away (smoker on patio with remote in kitchen).
> 
> I have decided to spend more $ and get something better. I have looked but have not found something suitable yet.


How do you *know* your oven isn't heating to 360° when you set it to 325°? My mother-in-law's oven was off by way more than that. Also, 325° is an average. They spike and dip, just like electric smokers.


----------



## sgtmonte (Feb 10, 2014)

Has anybody else had problems with their temperature probes?  Just this last weekend, my bbq probe showed LLL.

Would the probe getting wet cause this?  This is the first problem I've had with the 732, so I'm probably going to just get a new probe unless this has been an issue with other users.


----------



## crazyq (Feb 10, 2014)

When it reads LLL that means the temp is out of limits. Meaning its either really cold or really hot. Only time mine shows that is when the temps outside are extremely cold. Once my pit gets up to temp it starts reading.


----------



## crazyq (Feb 10, 2014)

LLL is less then 32 and HHH is above 572 i think are the high and low reading.


----------



## sgtmonte (Feb 10, 2014)

CrazyQ said:


> LLL is less then 32 and HHH is above 572 i think are the high and low reading.


I know, so why would it show me LLL when the probe was sitting on the grate and the smoker was rolling at 230 degrees?


----------



## crazyq (Feb 10, 2014)

I would say either the probe isnt plugged in all the way or its bad. Try swapping the meat and pit probes and see if problem swapps. If it does then that probe is most likly bad.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 10, 2014)

sgtmonte said:


> Has anybody else had problems with their temperature probes?  Just this last weekend, my bbq probe showed LLL.
> 
> Would the probe getting wet cause this?  This is the first problem I've had with the 732, so I'm probably going to just get a new probe unless this has been an issue with other users.


I just fixed my second bad prob.  You have a bad crimp inside the probe.  There easy to fix if you have something to grind off the crimp on the probe tube.

This is the first one I fixed and it still works great.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133733/whats-inside-the-mavrick-732-probes-easy-to-fix    I just re-crimped the second one I did not solder it.

Hope this helps.

Stan


----------



## signalguys (Feb 10, 2014)

sgtmonte said:


> CrazyQ said:
> 
> 
> > LLL is less then 32 and HHH is above 572 i think are the high and low reading.
> ...


Why? I can tell you why..... Because it is junk. If you so much as look at the probes wrong they will give you LLL. As I said earlier, I'm tired of fighting with it and am moving on to something that will give me good reading AND is durable. Even if it costs me more $$$$$.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 10, 2014)

CrazyQ said:


> LLL is less then 32 and HHH is above 572 i think are the high and low reading.


The probe coverts resistance to degrees and when the crimp on the wire loosens the resistance changes.  If you hold the probe under hot water it might start reading but 100* cooler and if not then the connection is open.  High resistance low temp reading   Low resistance high temp reading. 

Stan


----------



## crazyq (Feb 10, 2014)

I e had mine over 2 yrs and no problems what so ever with them. I check them routenly with hot water and always dead on.


----------



## smoker21 (Feb 15, 2014)

I put a dab of High temp silly cone on the joint and haven't had a problem with my probes yet!


----------

